# iShares DEX Universe Bond Index Fund (XBB)



## arc (May 19, 2012)

Any thoughts on whether now is the time to sell XBB and bond funds in general?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I quite new to investing but from what I understand is that diversification is important and timing the market is extremely difficult.

An example to the former from last week. My Canadian ETF went down 3.4% compared to my bonds which went up (XRB) 3.1 % and my TDB909 which went up .5%.

That took the sting out of the other declines and I'm glad I owned them.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep a few bonds but I haven't bought any for at least a year. XBB is a good parachute when equities tank.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

XBB is almost at 52 week high so I am a little weary of holding it on any longer


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I just bought 750 shares.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought 200 shares last week for balance. Gonna hold forever though.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think 52 week highs/lows are very meaningful for bond funds.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I am kind of lucky, in not worrying about this so much. I work for an infrastructure design consulting engineering business. We have a steady backlog of work for mostly public sector clients across Canada in multiple facets of industries from resources, to transportation to health care facilites.

Half of our stock is controlled by a larger domestic pension plan as one of their alternatives to bonds. I have about 20% of our net worth in this venture. Yes, higher than diversification would warrant, but it sets me to a certian level of points from the management bonus pool every year, so it in effect supercharges the otherwise stable and staid stock performance.

The last time I owned a real bond fund/etf was 2002. I sold them out when I thought rates were low back then, and bought out our home mortgage from the bank with former mostly bond funds held in my sdrsp.


----------



## yask72 (Mar 11, 2012)

I hold it and plan on holding longterm for bond diversification purposes.


----------

